# Upset tum - blame new mum



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Think it's probably my fault for introducing too many new things to Gaia's diet, but after a few days of soft poo's today we have liquid. She's also been sick twice, so we are off for our first visit to the vet tomorrow and she is on starvation diet until then.

She's also sleeping most of the time, I'm also suffering some of her symptoms through worry.

I seem to have made a bit of a mess of her feeding, as on the advice of the breeder it looks like she was only getting half of what she needed, so when ever she was fed she devoured within 30 seconds.

The only good thing was that she would do anything for a treat, wee on command and her recall is good.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't worry too much there are lots of reasons she could have an upset tum. You could try 5mls of Pepto Bismol just for a couple of days, that should firm her up and settle her tummy.

J xx


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't worry too much, there could be lots of reasons for this.

At least going to the vets will put your mind at rest.

It's still very early days for you both.

By the way found on your pictures, she looks like quite a big sturdy girl so I'm sure she will be ok.

Lets us know how you get on.:ilmc:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We had that a little too - the vet said it was possibly the change from leaving the breeder to living with us.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't blame yourself it could be a number of things. My reaction to Izzy's upset tum as a new pup was to starve her, like you do a baby; however the vet told me not to as he said small pups can go down hill very quickly and need nutrition. Izzy's poo was full of blood and mucus, so in that context Gaia's doesn't sound as bad, don't worry too much, they survive!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley had an upset tum 2 weeks running. Think it was down to hoovering up so many treats at the puppy parties run by the vets 
We got Pro-Kolin (a kaolin paste) from the vet (not cheap!!) and it works a treat


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind comments, she was certainly much better/brighter this morning, I was told to starve her by vet when I booked appointment, so when we had our appointment she was very hungry.
Vet checked her over said that it could be the change from the breeders to us, unfortunately we have to have her in two houses as we are trying to renovate one for rental (should have been finished before we got her but a rewire caused a delay), so it's probably no surprise she's had bad tummy.
She now must have no food change for 10 days and is on 4 meals a day. Vet said she was very healthy D great news) and that she can have her 2nd innoculation next week, so only two weeks before walkies. And the best thing was that the inital check is FREE!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad that everything is OK with Gaia, Sue. It is such a worry isn't it. I cried when Oakley was poorly


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing ok. They are such a worry aren't they!

x


----------

